# Wlanverbindung automatisch reparieren - WinXP SP2



## Andreas Späth (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo

Das Notebook meiner Oma hat das dämliche Problem dass die Wlanverbindung sehr oft abbrich, allerdings nur unter Netzwerklast.
In der Taskleiste erscheint dann die bekannte Heinweisbox "Verbindung mit blablabla wurde unterbrochen"
Nach einem kleinem klick auf "Reparieren" funktioniert die Verbindung wieder, bis zum nächsten abbruch eben..
Es liegt definitiv an dem Gerät und nicht am Router, mein Notebook hat ja auch keine Verbindungsprobleme.
Und alle Problemlösungen die ich versucht hab, brachten so gut wie garnichts. (Treiberupdate und sonstiges)
Die Verbindungsstärke ist Hervorragend, und anders plazieren könnte ich den Router eh nicht.

Um sich nun das dämliche geklicke zu ersparen, dachte ich an eine Lösung welche die Wlanverbindung automatisch repariert.
Also irgendein tool welches die Verbindung überwacht, und bei abbruch sofort versucht diese zu reparieren. Das würde mir vor allem Kopfschmerzen und das Aufstehen ersparen wenn ich das Gerät über VNC Administrier 

Greetinx Andy

PS: Wens noch interessiert.
Interne Wlankarte: Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG (ja ein Centrino System)
Verschlüsselung: WPA

PPS: Es wird momentan die Windowseigene Wlanverwaltung genutzt, bin gerne bereit gute Alternativen zu testen die diese "Autoreperatur" unterstützen.


----------



## AndreG (29. Januar 2007)

Moin,

So ein Prog ist mir nicht bekannt. Sowas kann man aber sicher über den Windows Scripting Host lösen. Jedoch muß ich dich da an die Proger verweisen.

Oder nen kleines Script, was immer nen Ping sendet und wenn der nicht mehr geht, er einmal ein ipconfig -release und dann nen -renew ausführt (über ne *.bat).Geht aber nur wenn nen DCHP da wäre. Aber keine Garantie das es geht, wäre nur so ne Idee.

Mfg Andre


----------

